# Trotz des Besseren Systems lädt Counter Strike die Maps langsamer als auf dem Schlechteren System (2.PC)



## Leon_Lefty (19. Juli 2015)

*Trotz des Besseren Systems lädt Counter Strike die Maps langsamer als auf dem Schlechteren System (2.PC)*

Guten Abend  

Es ist weniger ein Problem aber mich würde interessieren woran es liegt und zwar Folgendes: 

Ich habe in meinem "Schlafzimmer" 2 PC´s Stehen. Über einen Zock ich und der andere ist für einen Kumpel. 
Wir zocken beide Csgo.
Meistens Hoste ich die Lobby und wir suchen dann Wettkampf spiele. 

Mein Kumpel hat ein "Schlechteres" System als ich, und sein PC ist auch schon um einiges Älter. Trotzalledem Lädt er die Maps bei Csgo um ein Paar Sekunden schneller als mein Pc. 

Meine Hardware: 
GraKa: Nvidia Geforce 750Ti 2GB RAM
RAM : 16GB
Festplatte : SSD  Csgo Läuft aber über die HDD 
Prozessor: AMD FX 8350 4Ghz

mein Kumpel sein PC: 
Graka: Genauer name leider nicht bekannt, ist aber nicht sehr Hochwertig und hat 1GB RAM 
RAM : 8GB 
Festplatte: Normale HDD worüber CSGO läuft (wie bei mir)
Prozessor: AMD 3,2GHZ (Weiß ich leider auch nicht den genauen Namen) 

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Wir beiden Zocken im Selben Netzwerk.

Hat er einfach nur eine Bessere HDD als ich oder hängt das damit zusammen das Ich die HDD nur als 2. Festplatte benutz?

Würde mich einfach mal Interessieren woran das Liegen könnte? 

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Lefty


----------



## Quat (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Trotz des Besseren Systems lädt Counter Strike die Maps langsamer als auf dem Schlechteren System (2.PC)*

Die HDDs und deren Anbindung werden der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein.
Ein weitere Punkt wär´ zusätzlich denkbar. Da dein Rechner nicht allein zum Spielen ist, laufen mehr Hintergrundprozesse, z.B. dieser ganze "unnötige" Treiber-Zugabe-Quatsch von Nvidia.

Edit:
Es gibt noch eine weitere Möglichkeit, nicht unbedeutend.
Je weiter Hinten auf der Platte gelesen und geschrieben wird, je langsamer ist sie.
Was bei HDDs sehr deutlich sein kann und die Geschwindigkeit, bis zu, halbieren kann


----------



## Leon_Lefty (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Trotz des Besseren Systems lädt Counter Strike die Maps langsamer als auf dem Schlechteren System (2.PC)*

Abend Quat  

Ah okay also kann es eigentlich nur an der HDD liegen. 

Ja das kann auch gut möglich sein. Seine Grafikkarte ist nicht von Nvidia.
Aber gut das ich es weiß, hätte ja auch sein können das mit meinem PC irgendetwas nicht stimmt 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Quat (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Trotz des Besseren Systems lädt Counter Strike die Maps langsamer als auf dem Schlechteren System (2.PC)*

hab noch mal editiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal zwei alte Messungen. Beide Platten sind etwa gleich alt. Die 103UJ fast doppelt so schnell.
Am "Ende" sind beide nur noch halb so schnell.


----------



## Leon_Lefty (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Trotz des Besseren Systems lädt Counter Strike die Maps langsamer als auf dem Schlechteren System (2.PC)*

Ja das ist auch nicht auszuschließen, auf der HDD hab ich 1 TB Speicher und habe fast 700GB belegt. Csgo habe ich auch noch nicht all zu lang. Könnte durchaus gut möglich sein  
Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Trotz des Besseren Systems lädt Counter Strike die Maps langsamer als auf dem Schlechteren System (2.PC)*

Wird sicher an der HDD liegen
Du könntest mit dem Programm AS SSD testen wie schnell die Platten laufen, vll ist ja da schon ein Unterschied erkennbar.


----------

